# How did you spend your tax refund??



## XdryMartini (Jan 5, 2008)

I met with EG's John and Alex today at Sky Valet in Georgetown and watched Alex MAKING a pair of Dovers!!! Seeing the process of him hand stitching the uppers was truly impressive. He is an excellent artisan and I am in awe of his skill and expert craftsmanship. :icon_hailthee: But, I didn't go there just for the education for how EG hand sews shoes, I went for ordering my own shoes. :icon_smile_big: So, after looking at all the wonderful displays, I spoke with John and chose to get a pair of Chelsea's in Chestnut AND a pair of Plymouth's in Chestnut and Tobacco suede. I should be looking great with the new shoes by the end of summer. I'll take pics when I get them!! :icon_viking:

How have the rest of you stimulated our economy?


----------



## ScottH (Feb 25, 2008)

*I'm not getting a refund but...*

I did spend part of my stimulus rebate (that I haven't received yet) on a BB Regent and a pair of AE Hudsons.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm using mine to help pay the taxes that I owe. :icon_pale:

Cruiser


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm getting a refund, as in recent years. But also as in recent years, I stupidly waited till April 15 to file, thereby at last closing out the interest-free loan I was making to Uncle Sam.

I'll probably blow some of it on clothes, maybe something MTM from H. Freeman to replace the POS cheapo MTM suit I impulsively ordered from Raja Fashions while in London a few years back.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> I'm using mine to help pay the taxes that I owe. :icon_pale:
> 
> Cruiser


Ditto. Small refunds from the feds and KY are going to help pay what I owe DC.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Refund, refund...what's a stinking refund(!)?


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

I bought half a tank of gas (the Jag takes premium).


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

bills,bills,bills.


----------



## StickPig (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm thinking of buying an iMac whenever the check arrives. PCs have ticked me off for years and since I can run windows XP apps if I need to, it seems like a win-win to switch.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

You get a refund? I use form 1040EZ EZ.

First line: HOW MUCH DID YOU MAKE LAST YEAR?________
Line 2: SEND IT IN.

Then, again, it's still about balancing net income and gross habits. That's why my retirement plan statements all say "POWERBALL" at the top.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

I just got mine, and I haven't spent it, and I don't know if I'm getting a stimulus package because I can be claimed as a dependent even though no one claimed me. I was thinking about investing it out of spite. Although, I do plan on going to the Allen Edmonds tent sale.


----------



## obiwan (Feb 2, 2007)

Took half and paid bills, took the other half and set it aside for our 2008 property taxes.

My ecom stimuli payment is taking us to Disneyland for a week at Christmas time.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Man, I must not be living my life right. Refunds went to fund the IRAs for 2008 and the gentlemen in Washington did not see fit to offer me a stimulus cheque. 

Congrats everyone on your purchases and uses for the stimulus cheques though.


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

If someone doesn't buy some clothing soon, this thread could end up on The Interchange. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

medwards said:


> If someone doesn't buy some clothing soon, this thread could end up on The Interchange. :icon_smile_big:


If I had gotten a stimulus cheque, I would have placed myself on the wait list of a certain shirt maker. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

No refund, no stimulus check for me either...but I remain committed to helping our economy grow (and perhaps that of our friends in the UK as well). I do believe I have an appointment or two with some shoemakers next week.


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

I haven't got a refund since about 2003. 

No stimulus check either.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

I owed much more to the IRS than I got back from NY State. Could be time for estimated payments, although I expect my capital gains to be much less this year. And forget about a stimulus check. I'll have to get my stimulation from other sources. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## kngrimm (Nov 18, 2007)

Ummm... if you make over 75k per year you get nothing.. or hardly nothing... something like that. 

If you are posting what you are buying with your check... you are poor. Sorry to break the news : )

FYI, I'm buying some bespoke shirts.. and acting like I'm rich : )


----------



## ScottH (Feb 25, 2008)

*"Poor" depends on where you live...*



kngrimm said:


> Ummm... if you make over 75k per year you get nothing.. or hardly nothing... something like that.
> 
> If you are posting what you are buying with your check... you are poor. Sorry to break the news : )
> 
> FYI, I'm buying some bespoke shirts.. and acting like I'm rich : )


It also helps if your spouse didn't work full time last year. I mentioned it earlier in the thread but I had my new stimulus check BB Regent measured for tailoring last night. Besides hemming the pants I'm having a little more waist suppression added to the jacket.


----------



## the etruscan (Mar 9, 2007)

Casual shoes for summer wear with linen pants. Derbys?


----------



## StickPig (Feb 8, 2008)

kngrimm said:


> Ummm... if you make over 75k per year you get nothing.. or hardly nothing... something like that.
> 
> If you are posting what you are buying with your check... you are poor. Sorry to break the news : )
> 
> FYI, I'm buying some bespoke shirts.. and acting like I'm rich : )


I believe for married couples the cut-off is 150k AGI. That isn't exactly poor in most parts of the country. For that matter, 75k AGI is IMO pretty solidly in the middle class.


----------



## Helvetia (Apr 8, 2008)

Paying mine to build a new home office. Need the bedroom we currently use for new baby.


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

kngrimm said:


> Ummm... if you make over 75k per year you get nothing.. or hardly nothing... something like that.
> 
> If you are posting what you are buying with your check... you are poor. Sorry to break the news : )
> 
> FYI, I'm buying some bespoke shirts.. and acting like I'm rich : )


My apparent poverty aside, I purchased this sportcoat at BB


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

I got a refund and I'm supposed to be getting a stimulus check, but the former went on savings, and the latter likely will as well.


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

And you guys complain .....come to Canada and you will learn what taxes are :--(

Tax time here in the land of government sponsored theft means finding out how much extra you owe, in my case, a half dozen pairs of MTO Edward Green with go to the tax man instead of my wardrobe!


----------



## AndTun1 (Jul 22, 2005)

My refund will go into the bank. I am married with a toddler, should get about 1.5k. I will probably end up spending it on oil next winter .


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

This Interchange of stories is interesting, but it really isn't fashion-related.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

zegnamtl said:


> And you guys complain .....come to Canada and you will learn what taxes are :--(
> 
> Tax time here in the land of government sponsored theft means finding out how much extra you owe, in my case, a half dozen pairs of MTO Edward Green with go to the tax man instead of my wardrobe!


Well now that this is in the I-change...

Big part of why I left Canada zegnamtl. Lower taxes, better healthcare. Welcome to the US


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I don't think I got mine yet.


----------



## SuitUP (Feb 8, 2008)

I haven't got my refund yet but I already have two scenario's on what I plan to get with the money.

1) MTM HSM 1bt peak lapel tuxedo

Or

2) 2 OTR HSM GT suits & 1 BB outlet poplin suit. 1 is solid navy, the other is grey silverish with white pinstripes. Its somewhat flashy but I like it, especially for evenings out. BB Poplin is khaki which I need to finish out my summer wardrobe.

I am leaning towards option 2 because I could really use the solid navy and khaki poplin. Also, my tailor regularly gets in HSM or Hugo Boss tuxedo's which he sells for $275 with tailoring included. The part of the tag which shows what shop it was made for is cut out. How ever getting a MTM tux really appeals to me.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

No tax refunds and actually had to pay Uncle Sam back and as per that stimulus bit, I doubt that I qualify.


----------



## radix023 (May 3, 2007)

I screwed up this year and gave the feds a free loan (I aim to write a check for <$1k) of about $20. That doesn't really count.. probably just drop it in savings or buy some beer.

Not sure if I'm going to get a stimulus check or not. Regardless, my plans for it are busted. I was going to buy a pair of Ralph Lauren Johanns (whole-cut perf toe oxfords) and just found out (stopped in at Lenox for lunch) that they have been discontinued. *sigh* I was going to buy those at the private sale next month. Grapevinehill has a few pair, but only in 8, 8.5 and 11. There is some chance that they will show up on the website, but I'm not holding out much hope.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

You suckers filed your taxes?  :devil:


----------



## Damonte (Apr 7, 2008)

My former employer in their grand wisdom apparently mistook my "single, no dependants" status and decided that meant that I should pay the government everything that they don't deserve.

As a result, I am getting a nice refund, but I'm still above the cut-off for the economic stimulus check. That's all right, I stimulate the economy in other ways.

My refund went into my IRA for the tax year 2007.


----------



## dragon (Jan 28, 2006)

Still waiting for it. A mattress or shed some debt.


----------

